# its goin to be a tough road for me pretty soon...



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i know yall dont care because its not ur problem but i thought i should share this with yall...

a couple of years ago back in 05 my friend more like my brother got shot to death while he was walking home, the messed up part is that i was supposed to take him home but i had locked my keys in the car that night so he said he was goin to walk, its only a couple of blocks from where i stay....ANYWAYS he has a son Christoper Jr. and he asked me way before he had him that if anything happens if i could take care of his son and i told him no problem....his baby mother couildnt take care of the kid so she let his aunt adopt the child, so now the aunt is having serious health issues and the baby momma cant be reached so like i promised my friend, im goin to step in and take care of his son like its my own....the kid was born after his dad got killed so he doesnt even know whats goin on, he doesnt even know that his dad is dead....here aare a couple of pics of the boogie man and me

















good thing i have my fiancee to help me out and she has my back no matter what i choose to do....

just tought id share this with yall cuz i dont know what to expect


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

THATS AWESOME MAN....i think he will be happy to know you kept your word. way to step up! much respect to you.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't know what to tell you to expect, but I do know you are one of the biggest dudes I know right now for stepping up to the plate. Crap's going to change for you ten fold now that you're a father. The right thing to do is to stop partying with your friends and start playing with your son. He is cute as all get out. My aunt just adopted 3 children...two twins and their older sister. She says it's exhausting, but the rewards far out weigh the infringement of your youth. Stuffs going to be tough, but you're going to find yourself smiling at the silliest smallest things that this little boy is going to bring into your life. You now have a reason to keep on keepin on!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

He's going to be watching you like a hawk for the next week to a month before he gets settled in and showing his true colors within his personality. Even then he's going to pick up everything you do and say!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

hey thanks Neela n Blurzredg, it means alot to me what yall said.....

ive been knowing this kid since he was born and he already looks and does what i do, but now hes goin to be livin under my roof and im have to be the male figure in his life....its just goin to be harder for me because hes not mentally ill but hes slow because of his dumb a** mother and her stupid ways.....he still has a hard time speaking and hes about to be 5 in november....hes very intelligent though in his own ways


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, do you think he's behind because no one has taken the time to make him think and speak independently? My little cousin was like that before I was put in charge of "raising" him... Now I can't shut that little kid up!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Well, do you think he's behind because no one has taken the time to make him think and speak independently? My little cousin was like that before I was put in charge of "raising" him... Now I can't shut that little kid up!


lmaoooo

he goes to speech therapy and a school for kids with his kind of problems....u can understand him but he doesnt say the whole sentance, he says 2-3 words and u can understand from that what hes tryin to say....im pretty sure he will catch up


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It'll come together for ya man, I know it


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

NEELA said:


> It'll come together for ya man, I know it


thanks neels


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats great I wish you the best just realize that it's a lifetime commitment but if you do you will get more out of it than anything else in your life. I have 3 boys and I could not get by without them.They teach me more than I teach them and not a day goes by that I don't thank god for them oh yeah almost forgot some times they make you feel like you're going crazy


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

appreciate the support guys.....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

At least that boy has someone there for him so that he will be care for and raised properly. I have had to take family's kids before and it can get rough 9 since you are caught off guard) but it is worth it to know that child has a chance at a well rounded proper life.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i think what you are doing is great! but......and dont take this personal but if your gonna do this make sure you dont do it half assed! dont step in then realize this might be harder than you thought or you just cant fulfill his needs. i know what its like having to step up, its not easy! giving up your life, your ways. you have to remember this is a life and what ever you do affects that life! 

i applaud your actions, it takes a real man to step up and raise another mans child be it for whatever reason. i wish you the best just make sure your going about it in the right way.:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

los44 said:


> i think what you are doing is great! but......and dont take this personal but if your gonna do this make sure you dont do it half assed! dont step in then realize this might be harder than you thought or you just cant fulfill his needs. i know what its like having to step up, its not easy! giving up your life, your ways. you have to remember this is a life and what ever you do affects that life!
> 
> i applaud your actions, it takes a real man to step up and raise another mans child be it for whatever reason. i wish you the best just make sure your going about it in the right way.:clap::clap::clap::clap:


thanks bro and i understand wha ur saying....i got my fiancee to help out man shes down like the ground


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

Good luck with it! I know you're gonna be a great dad bro!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

TrudiMyPitt said:


> Good luck with it! I know you're gonna be a great dad bro!


thanks bro.....dang the dad word gives me a weird feeling


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

kuddos to you man.....doing things like that makes YOU a man.thanks for stepping up to the plate.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your a great man for stepping in and keeping your promise! Everything has a way of working out!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

RIGHT ON!!!!! I am proud of you for follwing through on your commitment. Don't know if you've considered it but maybe your were supossed to get your car keys locked in the car??? God has his funny ways..at least the way I think...(not to shove anything down your throat.)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

very true blue, i think all things happen for a reason. it was very sad (obviously) that your close friend was killed, but hopefully now you can do what you promised and one day when he's graduating from high school and going to college, you're going to be soosososo proud. personally, i think when i am ready i'd like to adopt, i feel that there are so many children out there that just are born with it rough, and thank god there's people out there like you that will take in a child and care for them to the best of your ability.

good luck, it's going to be rough but you can make it 
keep us updated  he's a cuuuutie!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah it is weird i think about it everyday......its a blessing and a curse at the same time........idk but sometimes i feel guilty, why did my keys get locked in the car that day......so i got to keep my word to my friend and i feel like its an obligation at the same time due to the fact that he got shot because i couldnt take him home.....who knows maybe both of us would have got shot at if i took him home.....idk if some1 had it in for him or it was just a bunch of thugs actin tough.......he was actin kinda funny though a for a couple of days like he had did something wrong to some1, idk but i just had a feeling......the killer was never found and i dont have the nuts to go to the cemetary to visit him for what reason IDK........


----------

